
Sprint Sucks And Their New Website Is Stupid - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/28/sprint-sucks-and-their-new-website-is-stupid/
======
joe
Plain old marketing -- Give the consumer something flattering to identify
with. Like the car commercial I saw last night: "It takes a special kind of
person to appreciate the <insert car name>. We call them 'Type A People'..."
And of course, you want to consider yourself a Type A person (whatever that
really means), and before you know it your brain has formulated the near-
unconscious idea that _if_ you get the car, you'll be (or move closer to
being) a Type A person.

